# Lion - iPad - partage d'ecran



## yanouil (5 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'utilise 'My mac' sur iPad pour faire du partage d'écran entre mon mbp et mon iPad.
Depuis la mise a jour (passage a Lion) de mon mbp, j'ai un souci. A chaque fois que je me connecte j'arrive sur l'écran de 'session' de lion et je doit entrer mon mot de passe. avant je n'avais pas ça. Savez vous d'ou sa vient? Sachant que c'est juste de l'iPhone et l'iPad que j'ai ce souci. Si j'utilse un MacBook, je n'ai pas ce souci!

Des idées?


----------

